# Wintered in Jail :)



## Potts (May 5, 2021)

I hate thinking about anyone freezing to death. It breaks my heart. I wintered in jail, in two different states. I worked in the kitchen both spots; I ate well and I do feel a bit guilty for it for whatever reason. The discovery I was handed, with my name on it, was alleging that someone who looked exactly like me and was dressed in quite the gentlemanly fashion broke into a taco truck. It was named I Love Tacos. The discovery stated that whoever-dunnit destroyed 3 big bags of finely shredded Monterrey Jack Cheese, stole a Bluetooth speaker, and cut off about a third of Beef Tongue. The charges were reduced to misdemeanor Stealing and I was released with time-served. I suppose I can't say to much on something I don't remember other than it was cold as fuck that day and "I don't remember that". My lady friend waited. Not that it was expected of her but I'm glad she did. I took a bus from Springfield MO back to Memphis and finally convinced her to hop up on a train with me. Gearless and fearless I believe is how we were planning to go west or south-ish but luckily just as we passed Marion AR we were hit with a typhoon it seems so we got off and waited it out. Then needed some beers and did and cigs after making it a total of maybe 20 miles. Then decided she should meet my buddy Larry who stays near the Pilot in West Memphis and has for the last 6 or so years; He mentioned a carnival was in town and he knew the foreman. So now we are Carny's. We live in a bunkhouse just a touch smaller that a jail cell together. In jail I dreamt often of how cool jail would be if only I could have my girl, my phone, and cigs. I'm not even sure why I'm writing this shit down or what I'm getting at with it even. Maybe I've just always been horrible at doing everything or maybe I really have never given much of a fuck about much but even now with my girl and a place to lay down and a different town each week..not to mention the whopping $350- Cash, a week. Something inside me isn't working right...I need to go but don't know where; I do know that I won't get there fast. I'm starting to fear that this feeling will never leave or even calm down a touch. Drugs aren't fun anymore. Life has a fucking great sense of humor though, or the Universe, because the ride I operate is the kiddy train. It just goes around in a circle and there is no whistle or even a bell. Just me pumping my elbow and yelling "Choo-Choo!!" I wave and smile as they pass and sometimes they smile and wave back. I think it's because most of them are missing a few of there teeth too. It's to late to become a school teacher but I am starting to think that my new profession is just as important or whatever. It's nice making kids, and quite a few parents, smile. Like teachers, the pay sucks but also like the teachers awesome perk of a nine month work year my jobs got a few perks of its own. Such as, except for weekends when we open at noon..most of the time we open at 4 or 5 until 11 or 12 which allows a leisurely late wake up and the occasion to enjoy a couple beers for breakfast. Half-priced corndogs...The World Is Yours


----------



## Barf (May 5, 2021)

I was thinking about you the other day. Glad you checked in. I’ve always wanted to be a carnie. It made me chuckle, the thought of you operating the kiddy machine in your ski mask. Ha.


----------



## croc (May 5, 2021)

Haha, love that ur operating the train ride. We oughta start a gofundme for one of those wooden train whistles for ya.


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 8, 2021)

That's cool that you sound happy with the simple things and that stuff seems to be going well ATM. Savor every moment and take nothing for granted


----------



## Potts (May 11, 2021)

Barf said:


> I was thinking about you the other day. Glad you checked in. I’ve always wanted to be a carnie. It made me chuckle, the thought of you operating the kiddy machine in your ski mask. Ha.


Bunkhouse #6 at our last 2 spots has been a swamp and carnivals don't stop cause of the rain so I've been keeping my feets lined up real nice


----------



## Potts (May 11, 2021)

croc said:


> Haha, love that ur operating the train ride. We oughta start a gofundme for one of those wooden train whistles for ya.


I've been moved since but, the ride I'm on now is the Himalaya. When I stand at the top of the platform the sound and feel is very similar to standing on train


----------



## wirl (May 29, 2021)

operating a kiddy train that goes endlessly in circles ... thats quite the poem. gon remember that one


----------



## Colinleath (Sep 25, 2021)

wirl said:


> operating a kiddy train that goes endlessly in circles ... thats quite the poem. gon remember that one


Yes, my thought too, a meditation on life and how sometimes the challenge or adventure is not to wander but to attempt to live a more "normal" life for a bit.


----------

